# 186 Visa Processing time from Employer nomination to Approval



## Rob20Z (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
I am wondering if anyone out there has an idea of current 2014 processing time for 186 Visa ( Temporary Residence Transition stream).
My employer nomination took 6 months for approval ( March 2014) and now I waiting to hear on progress of my application. 
Any current approval timelines would be a fantastic help. 
thanks all


----------

